# Hi!



## athaleyah (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm Athaleyah, a few years ago I finally went to a psychiatrist and was diagnosed with Panic disorder, Agoraphobia & Depression. My biggest struggle is the constant feeling of depersonalization, it's like the majority of my days are a walking dream..I've never written in any kind of psychiatric or self-help forum before or spoke to anyone with the same experiences. So i'm looking forward to hearing about your experiences and possible advice :wub:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the site. Hopefully you can relate to others with stories here.

Personally i have panic disorder and obsessive thinking, i'm a Grade A hypochondriac and this constant dream feeling struck me about 10 years ago almost. It's a rough go, but each day you live with it you know you're a stronger person for it.

Again welcome, hope you have a positive experience here, now you know you're not alone!


----------



## athaleyah (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you so much  ..i'm looking forward to having a positive experience here as well.


----------



## AylaStar (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome!

This is a great place to come so you don't have to feel like you're alone.
If you're ever having a rough time make sure to check in with the chat. There isn't always someone there and a lot of the time the conversation might not be the most "mature", but it's a great way to get out of your head when it wont shut up. I've discovered helping others really helps me too. I also recommend the Recovery Stories. They are extremely helpful and really aid in maintaining an optimistic outlook on this horrible affliction.

If you ever have any questions let me know!


----------



## athaleyah (Mar 17, 2015)

Sounds good, thank you!


----------



## athaleyah (Mar 17, 2015)

elliott said:


> DP is worse than most things.
> 
> Welcome to our merry band of sufferers. Maybe you'll have fun here but probably not.


Haha thank you, i think it will be interesting to talk to people who are experiencing the same thing ^_^


----------

